# Help With Irons?



## corymartin2012 (May 21, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, I'm a high school golfer here and having some trouble with my irons. I have a tendacy to hit my iron shots low and hard, as well as very inconsistent, my 9 and PW are both decent at hitting, but from 3 to 8 I am having this problem, any tips or drills to help create a higher and more controlled shot would help immensely! Thank you for your time, any additional information need, let me know!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome any chance you could record your swing post it on youtube and then give us the linkn? There are some pretty smart guys on here that could give you some go pointers, but if we can see it then they can pin point the flaws.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Review the fundamentals while on the range, this may solve the problem without alot of time from us trying to guess at something so nebulous as what you are asking. No offense but with the limited info you provided, any guess from us may do more harm than good.



corymartin2012 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I'm a high school golfer here and having some trouble with my irons. I have a tendacy to hit my iron shots low and hard, as well as very inconsistent, my 9 and PW are both decent at hitting, but from 3 to 8 I am having this problem, any tips or drills to help create a higher and more controlled shot would help immensely! Thank you for your time, any additional information need, let me know!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

If you are only hitting 2 of your short irons reasonably well there is something fundimentally wrong with your swing/set up. The quickest, and cheapest way to resolve your problems is have a lesson. Yes there's a cost involved but with your current swing I bet its costing you a fair bit in golf balls.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

fundamentally.



Big Hobbit said:


> If you are only hitting 2 of your short irons reasonably well there is something *fundimentally [/U]*wrong with your swing/set up. The quickest, and cheapest way to resolve your problems is have a lesson. Yes there's a cost involved but with your current swing I bet its costing you a fair bit in golf balls.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

keiko said:


> fundamentally.


Thanks.

I guess there's something fundimmentally wrong with my spelling


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

LMAO
LOL
you go to the back of the class where you came from.:cheeky4:



Big Hobbit said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess there's something fundimmentally wrong with my spelling


----------

